# I added the insurance to my policy.



## PenelopePendlton (Aug 25, 2016)

*I am all legal to drive at 12:01 tonight-
The cost-- -I am 47, female in Los Angeles-- 
$54.00 for 6 months.. Not bad--It's 9.00 a monthly.
USAA is my insurance co.. I >3 them.. they are the best!!*


----------



## PenelopePendlton (Aug 25, 2016)

PS-- My driving record is clean.. Other that the accident I had 2 months ago. I hit a curb.. Don't ask. I am not sure if they is dinged against me.. Maybe when the renewal comes up.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

That is incredibly inexpensive for a ride share endorsement.


----------



## PenelopePendlton (Aug 25, 2016)

That is what I thought.. But USAA is an excellent company. I have a really good rate for my car insurance too.



njn said:


> That is incredibly inexpensive for a ride share endorsement.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Please explain. Is TNC endorsement for collision/comprehensive to cover your vehicle? Uber already has the liability covered when app is on.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MrA said:


> Please explain. Is TNC endorsement for collision/comprehensive to cover your vehicle? Uber already has the liability covered when app is on.


That's the sneaky part. Uber's says they will cover you for comp/coll as long as you're covered with a policy. Now does the endorsement just cover the state mandated liability or does it also cover the commercial use for comp/coll? That's something no one wants to find out the hard way.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MrA said:


> Please explain. Is TNC endorsement for collision/comprehensive to cover your vehicle? Uber already has the liability covered when app is on.


But to answer your question directly, there was a part of driving that Uber didn't cover. It's the time when you have the app on and have not accepted a fare yet and/or have no pax in the vehicle. It's known as phase 1.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

From Ubers insutrance declaration, California. Looks like liability is covered while ap is on waiting for ride requests. ersonal policy TNC endorsement must be for your personal vehicle.
DESCRIPTION OF OPERATIONS / LOCATIONS / VEHICLES (ACORD 101, Additional Remarks Schedule, may be attached if more space is required) Pursuant to policy terms and conditions: A. "Rideshare Driver" is an individual that is operating a motor vehicle in connection with the use of the UberPartner application. B. Covered autos are passenger autos being used in connection with the UberPartner application using account credentials issued under a contract with a Named Insured while the Rideshare Driver 1.) has logged in to the UberPartner application and is available to receive requests for transportation services requested through the UberPartner application and 2.) has not accepted a request through the UberPartner application and is not transporting a passenger or property for a fee or other compensation. 

DESCRIPTION OF OPERATIONS / LOCATIONS / VEHICLES (ACORD 101, Additional Remarks Schedule, may be attached if more space is required) Pursuant to policy terms and conditions: A. "Rideshare Driver" is an individual that is operating a motor vehicle in connection with the use of the UberPartner application. B. Covered autos are passenger autos being used following the Rideshare Driver's logged and recorded acceptance in the UberPartner application using account credentials issued under a contract with a Named Insured to provide transportation services while the Rideshare Driver is en route to the pick up location of the requested transportation services, or traveling to the final destination of the requested transportation services, including but not limited to dropping-off of passengers.


----------



## PenelopePendlton (Aug 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's the sneaky part. Uber's says they will cover you for comp/coll as long as you're covered with a policy. Now does the endorsement just cover the state mandated liability or does it also cover the commercial use for comp/coll? That's something no one wants to find out the hard way.


Uber only covers when pax is in your car. While driving with the app open in your car, your insurance doesn't cover you. At least mine doesn't.. USAA


----------



## mluber338 (Sep 8, 2016)

Geico personal insurance does NOT cover while app is on...rideshare insurance is $2,100 a year or $191.90 a month vs $600 a year for personal insurance in CT


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

My allstate insurance is for 3 cars
One of them rideshare 
All full coverage in Georgia
(gold package)
1000 deductible that falls down 100 a year for accident free 

If you need my agent I'll give you the info.

$2700 for a year


----------

